# Gestor in Malaga area



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good gestor in the Malaga area? Someone who nows about tax issues.
We're moving in january and comming by in Oktober to sort some things out. I would like to discuss some tax issues I need to sort out before we move.

Maybe someone in the forum knows the answers: 
- I would like to keep my danish private pension. I understand it's deductable if it's "EU-approved". What does that mean?
- I have paid lunch at work, that I would like to keep. I understand that in Spain I can get up to € 7.50 a day tax free in "meal vouchers" from my company. How does that work?


----------

